# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم GSM Shield Box تحديثات :  [18-06-20] GSMShield Qualcomm v1.6 Released - Xiaomi Reset EFS, ZTE DFU/FTM to EDL

## mohamed73

*GSMShield* *Qualcomm v1.6* _Simple, Yet Powerful_   *Supported Qualcomm Chipsets with AutoDetection:*
- MSM8909
- MSM8x10
- MSM8x26
- MSM8916
- MSM8917
- MSM8920
- MSM8929
- MSM8936
- MSM8937
- MSM8952
- MSM8953
- MSM8960
- MSM8974
- MSM8976
- MSM8992
- MSM8994
- MSM8996
- MSM8998
- SDM6xx
- SDM7xx
- SDM8xx   *Supported Features:*
- Automatic Selection of programmer
- Option to select custom programmer
- Automatic Memory Type Detection
- Device Identification Function
- Read Factory Firmware
- Write Factory Firmware
- Support Multi Program Firmware Read/Write
- Safe Flashing for Security Data Protection
- Reset FRP in Flashing Process
- Read/Write/Erase Any Partition
- Backup/Restore/Erase Security
- Reset FRP
- Format Userdata
- Safe Format Userdata
- Supports Both IMEI Repair
- Reset Vivo User Lock without Data Loss
- Read QCN Data
- Write QCN Data
- Support for UFS Memory Devices
- Xiaomi Mi Account Reset
- Xiaomi Mi Account Relock Fix
- Xiaomi Factory Reset in sideload
- Xiaomi Device Service using Auth Server
- Enable/Disable ScreenLocks for Xiaomi
- Xiaomi Reset EFS in EDL/Sideload/Fastboot Mode
- ZTE Reboot to EDL Mode from DFU/FTM Mode      *Added:*  *Huawei*
- Ascend Y530 (Y530-U051)
- Honor 7C 2018 (LND-AL30)
- Honor 7C 2018 (LND-AL40)
- Honor 7C 2018 (LND-L29)
- Y7 2017 (TRT-LX1)
- Y7 2017 (TRT-LX3)  *Lenovo*
- K10 Plus (L39051)  *Nokia*
- 4.2
- 6.1 Plus  *Vestel*
- Venus Go  *ZTE*
- Blade T2 Lite (Z559DL)
- Zpad 8 (K83V)   *Reset EFS (EDL Mode)*
- Reset EFS in EDL Mode
- It will automatically make backup before reset.  *Reset EFS (Fastboot)*
- Need unlocked bootloader
- Some device will not allow in Unlock Bootloader also  *Reset EFS (Sideload)*
- Device must have Stock Recovery  *Reboot to EDL (DFU)*
- Useful for devices stuck in DFU mode (ZTE Only)  *Reboot to EDL (FTM)*
- Reboot to EDL mode from FTM mode (ZTE Only)   *Fixed Chip Detection Issue on Old devices*   *Updated Internal Loader Database*  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

